# [Xorg] pb de keyboard et de mouse (résolu)

## shrek35

Bonsoir.

J'ai installe un noyau 2.6.17r7, il n'y a rien d'autre dessus.

Je dispose d'une carte ATI, j'ai donc recupere les drivers sur le site ATI.

Quand le lance aticonfig --initial --force /etc/X11/xorg.conf, j'ai 2 erreurs : 

impossible de charger le clavier et la souris.

Xorg 7.0.0

ATI : 8.28.8

Machine AMD 2800+ 64 bits

j'ai tracé dans tous les sens car je ne sais plus quoi faire, mes traces disponibles : cpuinfo, 

dmeg | grep agp, emerge info, grep -i agp, lspci, lspci | grep usb, make.conf, uname -r

Ces traces sont disponibles sur demande.

Xorg.conf semble bien, j'ai vu et revu la configuration du kerbel, il suit les docs.....

bref je bloque !

Merci de votre aide

Voici Xorg.conf et Xorg.0.log

---------------------------------

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "aticonfig-Layout[all]"

	Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

	InputDevice	"kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier "kbd"

	Driver	"keyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load  "dri"

	Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

	Option	    "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

	Option	    "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

	Option	    "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

	Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

	Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

	Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

	DefaultDepth     24

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Xorg.0.log

------------

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 x86_64

Current Operating System: Linux flam 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Sun Sep 3 11:59:26 CEST 2006 x86_64

Build Date: 03 September 2006

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Sep  6 00:28:05 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "aticonfig-Layout[all]"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

(**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]"

(**) |-->Input Device "kbd"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(==) |-->Input Device "<default pointer>"

(==) |-->Input Device "kbd"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(WW) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

	Using the default mouse configuration.

(WW) The core keyboard device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

	Using the first keyboard device.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi".

	Entry deleted from font path.

	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1039,0760 card 1043,8159 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1039,0002 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 1039,0965 card 0000,0000 rev 47 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:5: chip 1039,5513 card 1043,8139 rev 01 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:7: chip 1039,7012 card 1043,810d rev a0 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 1039,7001 card 1043,8139 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:1: chip 1039,7001 card 1043,8139 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:2: chip 1039,7001 card 1043,8139 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:3: chip 1039,7002 card 1043,8139 rev 00 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 1039,0190 card 1043,8139 rev 00 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 1039,0182 card 1043,8139 rev 01 class 01,04,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 1039,000a card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1039,000a card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4148 card 1002,0002 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,4168 card 1002,0003 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfea00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xaff00000 - 0xcfefffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:6:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0007 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0007 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc R350 AH [Radeon 9800] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/27, 0xfeaf0000/16, I/O @ 0xb800/8, BIOS @ 0xfeac0000/17

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xb8000000/27, 0xfeae0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf8000000 from 0xfbffffff to 0xf7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xfebf3c00 - 0xfebf3c7f (0x80) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfebf7000 - 0xfebf7fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xfebf6000 - 0xfebf6fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xfebf5000 - 0xfebf5fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfebf4000 - 0xfebf4fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[6] -1	0	0xfeae0000 - 0xfeaeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xb8000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xfeaf0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xfebf3c00 - 0xfebf3c7f (0x80) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfebf7000 - 0xfebf7fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xfebf6000 - 0xfebf6fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xfebf5000 - 0xfebf5fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfebf4000 - 0xfebf4fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[6] -1	0	0xfeae0000 - 0xfeaeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xb8000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xfeaf0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfebf3c00 - 0xfebf3c7f (0x80) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfebf7000 - 0xfebf7fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfebf6000 - 0xfebf6fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfebf5000 - 0xfebf5fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfebf4000 - 0xfebf4fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[11] -1	0	0xfeae0000 - 0xfeaeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xb8000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xfeaf0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 6.8.99.8, module version = 8.28.8

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "keyboard"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module keyboard

(II) UnloadModule: "keyboard"

(EE) Failed to load module "keyboard" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module mouse

(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

	RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

	MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

	RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

	RADEON 9250/9200 Series (RV280 5961),

	RADEON 9250/9200 Series (RV280 5962),

	RADEON 9250/9200 Series (RV280 5964), FireMV 2200 PCI (RV280 5965),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),

	FireGL 8800 (R200 5148), RADEON 8500 (R200 514C),

	RADEON 9100 (R200 514D), RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242),

	RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

	RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152), RADEON 9600 (RV350 4E51),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9500 (M11 4E52), MOBILITY RADEON 9550 (M12 4E56),

	RADEON 9500 (R300 4144), RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146),

	FireGL Z1 (R300 4147), RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44),

	RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45), RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46),

	FireGL X1 (R300 4E47), RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148),

	RADEON 9500 (R350 4149), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

	FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9600 (RV351 4155),

	RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48), RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49),

	RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A), FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

	MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300/X550 (RV370 5B60),

	RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), RADEON X550 (RV370 5B63),

	FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64), FireMV 2200 (RV370 5B65),

	MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5461),

	MOBILITY RADEON X600 SE (M24 5462), MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464),

	RADEON X600/X550 Series (RV380 3E50), FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54),

	MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152),

	MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154), RADEON X800 (R420 4A48),

	RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A),

	RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B), RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C),

	FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D), MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

	RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4F),

	RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50),

	RADEON X800 VE (R420 4A54), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

	RADEON X800 GTO (R423 5549),

	RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

	RADEON X800 GT (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

	FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

	MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

	MOBILITY RADEON X800 (M28 5D4A), RADEON X800 XL (R430 554D),

	RADEON X800 GT (R430 554E), RADEON X800 GTO (R430 554F),

	RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 5D4D),

	RADEON X800 GTO (R480 5D4F), FireGL V7200 (R480 5D50),

	RADEON X850 XT (R480 5D52), RADEON X850 (R481 4B48),

	RADEON X850 XT (R481 4B49), RADEON X850 SE (R481 4B4A),

	RADEON X850 PRO (R481 4B4B),

	RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R481 4B4C),

	MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564A), MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564B),

	FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48), RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A),

	RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B), RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C),

	RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D), RADEON X700/X550 Series (RV410 5E4F),

	MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5652), MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653),

	MOBILITY RADEON X700 XL (M26-XC 564F),

	RADEON 9000/9100 IGP Series (RS300 5834),

	RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9000 IGP (RL300MB 7835),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835),

	RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS400 5A41), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS400 5A42),

	RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS480 5954), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS480 5955),

	RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS482 5974), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS482 5975),

	RADEON XPRESS 200 (RC410 5A61), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RC410 5A62),

	RADEON X1800 (R520 7100), MOBILITY RADEON X1800 XT (M58 7101),

	MOBILITY RADEON X1800 (M58 7102), MOBILITY FireGL V7200 (M58 7103),

	FireGL V7200 (R520 7104), FireGL V5300 (R520 7105),

	MOBILITY FireGL V7100 (M58 7106), RADEON X1800 Series (R520 7108),

	RADEON X1800 Series (R520 7109), RADEON X1800 Series (R520 710A),

	RADEON X1800 Series (R520 710B), RADEON X1800 Series (R520 710C),

	FireGL V7300 (R520 710E), FireGL V7350 (R520 710F),

	MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 714B), MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 714C),

	RADEON X1600 Series (RV515 7140), RADEON X1300 Series (RV515 7142),

	MOBILITY FireGL (M54 GL 7144), MOBILITY RADEON X1400 (M54 7145),

	RADEON X1300 Series (RV515 7146), MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 7149),

	MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 714A), RADEON X1300 Series (RV515 714D),

	RADEON X1300 Series (RV515 714E), FireGL V3300 (RV515 7152),

	RADEON X1300 Series (RV515 715E), RADEON X1300 (RV516 7180),

	RADEON X1600 Series (RV516 7181), RADEON X1300 (RV516 7183),

	MOBILITY RADEON X1450 (M64P 7186), RADEON X1300 (RV516 7187),

	MOBILITY RADEON X1350 (M62P 718B),

	MOBILITY RADEON X1350 (M62CSP 718C),

	MOBILITY RADEON X1450 (M64CSP 718D),

	MOBILITY RADEON X1350 (M62S 7196), RADEON X1900 (R580 7240),

	RADEON X1900 (R580 7243), RADEON X1900 (R580 7244),

	RADEON X1900 (R580 7245), RADEON X1900 (R580 7246),

	RADEON X1900 (R580 7247), RADEON X1900 (R580 7248),

	RADEON X1900 (R580 7249), RADEON X1900 (R580 724A),

	RADEON X1900 (R580 724B), RADEON X1900 (R580 724C),

	RADEON X1900 (R580 724D), FireStream 2U (R580 724E),

	FireStream 2U (R580 724F), RADEON X1600 Series (RV530 71C0),

	RADEON X1600 Series (RV530 71C2), MOBILITY FireGL V5200 (M56 71C4),

	MOBILITY RADEON X1600 (M56 71C5),

	RADEON X1600 Series (RV530 LE 71C6),

	RADEON X1600 Series (RV530 VE 71CE), FireGL V3400 (RV530 71D2),

	MOBILITY RADEON X1700 (M66-XT 71D6), FireGL V5200 (RV530 71DA),

	RADEON X1600 Series (RV530 SE 71DE), RADEON X1600 XT (RV535 XT 71C1),

	MOBILITY FireGL V5250 (M66GL 71D4),

	MOBILITY RADEON X1700 (M66-P 71D5), RADEON Xpress 1200 (RS600 7941),

	RADEON Xpress 1200 (RS600 7942)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.28.8

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.28g1                           

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Aug 17 2006 09:34:48

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.28.1.1.2.3-driver-lnx-x86-x86_64-287161

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfebf3c00 - 0xfebf3c7f (0x80) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfebf7000 - 0xfebf7fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfebf6000 - 0xfebf6fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfebf5000 - 0xfebf5fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfebf4000 - 0xfebf4fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[11] -1	0	0xfeae0000 - 0xfeaeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xb8000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xfeaf0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x6d91c0

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfebf3c00 - 0xfebf3c7f (0x80) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfebf7000 - 0xfebf7fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfebf6000 - 0xfebf6fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfebf5000 - 0xfebf5fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfebf4000 - 0xfebf4fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[11] -1	0	0xfeae0000 - 0xfeaeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xb8000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xfeaf0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[17] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[18] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[32] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[33] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148)" (Chipset = 0x4148)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1002, PciSubDevice = 0x0002)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: original ATI graphics adapter

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xc0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xfeaf0000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI R350

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: R350

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 6.8.99.8, module version = 8.28.8

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte, Type: DDR SGRAM / SDRAM

(II) fglrx(0): AGP card detected

(II) fglrx(0): board/chipset is supported by this driver (original ATI board)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: CRT on primary DAC

(II) fglrx(0):  Display1: No EDID information from DDC.

(II) fglrx(0):  Display1: Failed to get EDID information. 

(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - CRT on primary DAC

(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000008

(II) fglrx(0): POWERplay not supported on this hardware

(==) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total of 21 modes found for primary display.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1600x1200 (pitch 0)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1600x1200": 162.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1600x1200"  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 85.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.9 kHz, 47.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"   85.51  1280 1344 1480 1680  1024 1025 1028 1083 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 77.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.3 kHz, 43.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"   77.80  1280 1344 1480 1680  1024 1025 1028 1077 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1152x864": 81.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 64.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.0 kHz, 47.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   64.67  1152 1208 1328 1504  864 865 868 915 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 58.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 39.2 kHz, 43.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   58.28  1152 1200 1320 1488  864 865 868 911 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x480": 38.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x480"   38.16  1024 1048 1152 1280  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "848x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "848x480"   31.48  848 864 952 1056  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 29.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 47.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   29.60  800 816 896 992  600 601 604 635 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x576": 32.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x576"   32.66  720 744 816 912  576 577 580 597 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x480": 26.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"   26.71  720 736 808 896  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.81  512 544 624 664  384 451 453 497

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   22.33  400 416 480 496  300 601 605 742 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 491 493 525 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   12.59  320 336 384 400  200 457 459 524 doublescan

(==) fglrx(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1600x1200 (pitch 1600)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1600x1200": 162.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1600x1200"  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 85.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.9 kHz, 47.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"   85.51  1280 1344 1480 1680  1024 1025 1028 1083 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 77.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.3 kHz, 43.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"   77.80  1280 1344 1480 1680  1024 1025 1028 1077 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1152x864": 81.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 64.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.0 kHz, 47.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   64.67  1152 1208 1328 1504  864 865 868 915 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 58.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 39.2 kHz, 43.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   58.28  1152 1200 1320 1488  864 865 868 911 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x480": 38.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x480"   38.16  1024 1048 1152 1280  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "848x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "848x480"   31.48  848 864 952 1056  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 29.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 47.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   29.60  800 816 896 992  600 601 604 635 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x576": 32.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x576"   32.66  720 744 816 912  576 577 580 597 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x480": 26.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"   26.71  720 736 808 896  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.81  512 544 624 664  384 451 453 497

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   22.33  400 416 480 496  300 601 605 742 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 491 493 525 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   12.59  320 336 384 400  200 457 459 524 doublescan

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000001f

(==) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x00000708

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xfeaf0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfebf3c00 - 0xfebf3c7f (0x80) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfebf7000 - 0xfebf7fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfebf6000 - 0xfebf6fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xfebf5000 - 0xfebf5fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xfebf4000 - 0xfebf4fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[13] -1	0	0xfeae0000 - 0xfeaeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xb8000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xfeaf0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[18] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

	[19] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[20] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[21] 0	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[35] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[36] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) fglrx(0): UMM Bus area:     0xc0954000 (size=0x076ac000)

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xc0954000 (size=0x076ac000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x.y with x.y >= 99.8

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 7.0.0.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 6

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xd000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xd000 to 0x2b59c0e7b000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xe000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.28.8

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Aug 17 2006

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.17-gentoo-r7

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0x0000f000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] Mode=0x1f004e0b bridge: 0x1039/0x0760

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v1/2 disable mask 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v3 disable mask   0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] enabling AGP with mode=0x1f004f0a

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] Remapping MC AGP space (new MCAGPBase = 0xf8000000)

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP protocol is enabled for graphics board. (cmd=0x1f004302)

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] graphics chipset has AGP v3.0 (native mode)

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 65536

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0x00013000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xc0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x00954000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1600,1528)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1600,1200) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

	Solid Lines

	Dashed Lines

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		24 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1600 x 328

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 217.

(II) fglrx(0): Exposed events to the /proc interface

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) No Input driver matching `keyboard'

(EE) No Input driver matching `mouse'

(EE) No Input driver matching `keyboard'

(WW) No core pointer registered

No core keyboard

Fatal server error:

failed to initialize core devicesLast edited by shrek35 on Sun Sep 10, 2006 8:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

Dans un premier temps ,verifie que tu a bien installé

```
x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse
```

Je viens de verifier , le module souris s'appelle bien "mouse" mais pour le clavier c'est "kbd" ...

----------

## blasserre

salut,

à ta place j'essaierais de partir d'un xorg.conf minimal (# X -configure ) et de rajouter ce que tu veux pour ton ATI dedans

parce que là... ton xorg.conf est un peu [auto-censure]

par exemple ta section clavier demande un driver "keyboard" qui n'existe pas -> le driver c'est "kbd"

tu n'as pas non plus de section mouse, ce qui n'aide pas beaucoup xorg....

il faut enfin définir ces deux dispositifs de saisie (en tant que CoreMachin) ainsi que le screen dans la section Layout 

ainsi chez moi :

```
# clavier

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option      "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option      "XkbLayout"  "fr"

EndSection

# souris

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"    "Auto"

    Option      "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" 

EndSection

# layout

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier      "Simple Layout"

    Screen         "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

bref ! tu trouveras beaucoup plus d'infos dans la doc

----------

## shrek35

ok, je vais essayer ca : une config minimale

et passer par Xorg -configure a la place de aticonfig --initial.

merci

----------

## salamandrix

Il y a bien de présent « INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" » dans /etc/make.conf ? C'est une proposition un peu "bête" mais cela arrive que c'est les choses les plus évidentes sur lesquelles on passe à côté.

----------

## shrek35

oui c'est le cas, voici a quoi ressemble mon make.conf :

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="gtk gnome qt kde dvd alsa cdr hal pic firefox nptl nptlonly samba ieee1394 tcltk xvid nfs unicode xinerama howl truetype-fonts win32codecs xine xmms X bmp browserplugin bzip2 cdparanoia cups dbus dvdr dvdread divx4linux footmaticdb usb vorbis imagemagick jpeg mime mozilla mp3 motif mpeg ncurses ogg opengl perl pdflib png ppds print posix python real quicktime scanner spell svg xosd lm_sensors logitch-mouse symlink userlocales cjk directfb fbdev live nas network rtc mplayer acpi -apm avi bash completion flac jabber jack kdexdelta sse sox ffmpeg musepack"

LINGUAS="fr"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://mir.zyrianes/net/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

cdt

----------

## nykos

pourquoi télécharges tu les drivers sur le site d'ati alors qu'ils sont dans portage ?

emerge ati-drivers marche très bien  :Wink: 

t'es sûr de la commande que tu nous donne ?

aticonfig --initial --force /etc/X11/xorg.conf

j'ai pas souvenir d'une option --force, et j'aurai rajouté un --output pour bien pouvoir identifier le fichier de sortie

de plus l'aide d'aticonfig dit ça :

```
Examples:

  1. Setting up fglrx for the first time.

       Single head :    aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

en tout cas chez moi ça marche avec le xorg.conf généré par aticonfig :

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "250 30"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

```

EDIT : j'ai pas de INPUT_DEVICE mais par contre dans VIDEO_CARD ya marqué ati chez moi !

----------

## shrek35

J'ai essayé emerge ati-drivers en premier mais j'ai eu le meme probleme.

j'ai donc essayé avec les drivers d'ATI.

oui je suis sur de "aticonfig --initial --force /etc/X11/xorg.conf", elle vient de la doc du site ATI.

"aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf" est pour une configuration "emerge ati-drivers"

VIDEO_CARD=ati

ca c'est bizarre..... !

je vais tester cette autre possibilite en plus dans le cas d'un echec...

merci

----------

## shrek35

J'ai reussi a m'en sortir, en fait c'est le calcul de ma modeline qui ne collait pas., je n'ai meme pas eu besoin des drivers ATI.

1) J'ai reinstalle Xorg pour partir propre

2) Xorg -configure pour generer un xorg.conf

3) j'ai fais gtf 1440 900 60 pour ma résolution d'ecran : 1440*900 a 60 hz

4) j'ai mis la modeline calulee dans mon Xorg.conf

et c'est bon.

la modeline donnée par le site xtiming.sourforge.net ne marchait pas !!!!

merci de votre soutien

----------

## ryo-san

Merci a toi aussi , "gtf" je decouvre ,..

----------

